# Zander Köderfischmontage



## syNQRE (1. Juli 2010)

Moin, Boardies

da ich seit einiger Zeit vergeblich versucht habe hier bei uns am Kanal mit Gufi auf Zander zu fischen, hab ich mir mal gedacht, probierste mal auf Köfi.
Meine Frage jetzt eher Grundmontage oder Posenmontage ?
Und wie sollten diese Montagen aussehen, hab mich schon etwas durchgelesen, also die Montage auf Grund würde ich wie folgt machen:

Hauptschnur->Laufblei->Wirbel->Vorfach(70cm-1m)-> Einzelhaken oder Drilling bzw 2 Drillinge ?
In welche Richtung sollten die Hakenspitzen zeigen ?
Und liegt der Köderfisch dann nicht einfach so am Grund auf der Seite ,wohlmöglich kopfüber irgendwo rum ?´

Bei der Posenmontage bin ich n bisschen überfragt, nimmt man da einfach ne Laufpose mit Schnurstopper? Oder ist das zuviel Widerstand beim Biss

Gruß Chris


----------



## Boendall (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165465&highlight=Zander+Pose
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=17632&highlight=Zander+Grundmontage&page=2


----------



## Bronni (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Hallo Chris,

  ich schneide einen gefrorenen Fisch in der Mitte durch, der Einzelhaken wird durch die Schwanzwurzel bzw. Unter-/Oberlippe gezogen. Je nach Wassertiefe biete ich den Köder an einer einfachen Grund- bzw. Posenmontage an. Der Fisch taut im Wasser nach kurzer Zeit auf und gibt einen verführerischen Duft ab, funktioniert gut.

  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## syNQRE (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Danke für den Link und Tip


----------



## syNQRE (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Die Montagen könnten dann quasi so aussehen oder ?
Grund:
http://img64.*ih.us/img64/7906/grund.jpg

Pose:
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/4114/posee.jpg


----------



## Koalano1 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Moin Dorfnachbar#6
Die erste Montage sieht schon mal ganz gut auf, aber bei der Zweiten würde ich die Bleie nicht aufs Vorfach machen sonder auf die Hauptschnur  ---> Hängerreduzierung.
Grüße


----------



## syNQRE (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Danke für den tip, ich muss es einfach mal am Wochenende ausprobieren

Gruß
Chris


----------



## h3nn3 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfischmontage*

Würde allerdings kein sargblei nehmen, weil die sic oft am grund verkannten. nimme nen Boom und häng da ein tropfenblei ein. das sollte ruhig 60 gramm haben, damit es auch am grund liegen bleibt wenn der biss erfolgt und der zander keinen widerstand spürt.
wenn du mal in nem see fischen willst, dann empfehle ich dir anstelle des grundbleis ein spirolinum zu nehmen. bietet noch weniger widerstand weil es unter wasser fast schwerelos ist.
viel erfolg, h3nn3


----------

